# manufacture date for litespeed custom



## macd55 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought a Litespeed custom on EBAY and was wondering if there is a database of serial numbers with manufacture dates. It was advertised as being from the early 2000s.The frame number is 56392.

macd55


----------

